# How do you text a pax from the Uber App?



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

How do you text (or call) a pax from the Uber App?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

You don't call from the Uber app, you simply click 'info' and it shows a number (this number is the same number for every passenger and this is the number the passenger has for you). You call/text that number.


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

If I am not suppose to be in the Uber App to text a pax, then I suppose I go out of the Uber App. How do I find the "info" to click if I am out of the Uber Ap? What do I do? I could look to see who was the last call? But the Uber App is not exactly a call. It is maddening trying to get this because I am having trouble finding a pax is strip centers. Please assume I am in the Uber Ap, just got out of Navigation Mode, then what do I do to text the PAX?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Jimmy D You need to press the 'info' tab while accessing the partner app during a trip request. This will display the Uber phone number that you can call/text.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Have you been called by a passenger yet or received a text from a passenger yet. If yes then good news that's the #. Now keep in mind you will only be able to call/text the current pax. Not the one before. But if you haven't accepted another pax yet it will still let you call the last one for a little while.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Program the number to speed dial. The number is same for all PAX.

Call only. TXTing and driving is illegal.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

I found the easiest thing to do is to program your UBER rider number into your phone, or in my case I have it in my vehicle address book, and voice command "Call UBER Passenger." When ever I accept a ping, I text that same number a short greeting telling them I am on my way and will be there shortly. I have several quick responses set up that I can send the text or several other status updates if necessary with a touch of a button.

The mechanics of the UBER phone numbers can seem confusing but it's very straight forward.

When you as a driver accepts a ping, it assigns a temporary random UBER number to the PAX, but the drivers never see this number. UBER connects our UBER numbers with PAX UBER numbers when a ping is accepted. When the PAX makes his next UBER ride, your information is overwritten. And 30 minutes after the trip is completed we loose the connection to theirs. 

So once we accept the ping, you can CALL OR TEXT your UBER number to reach the PAX.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I found the easiest thing to do is to program your UBER rider number into your phone, or in my case I have it in my vehicle address book, and voice command "Call UBER Passenger." When ever I accept a ping, I text that same number a short greeting telling them I am on my way and will be there shortly. I have several quick responses set up that I can send the text or several other status updates if necessary with a touch of a button.
> 
> The mechanics of the UBER phone numbers can seem confusing but it's very straight forward.
> 
> ...


Some minors corrections, at least how I understand the system. The ability for either party to text the other is lost as soon as the ride is over. When the driver gets a new ride, then he is unable to call the old passenger. The passenger, however, can call the driver whenever he wants, as the forwarding service will forward the call to the driver's cell 24/7 until the driver's Uber number changes or he ceases to be an Uber driver.


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Jimmy D You need to press the 'info' tab while accessing the partner app during a trip request. This will display the Uber phone number that you can call/text.


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I used your suggestion and easily found the PAX for the very first time. Now maybe my score will go higher than 3.9. I have been fighting this for a while. My great thanks to you and all the Forum participants.


----------



## CJC246 (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I found the easiest thing to do is to program your UBER rider number into your phone, or in my case I have it in my vehicle address book, and voice command "Call UBER Passenger." When ever I accept a ping, I text that same number a short greeting telling them I am on my way and will be there shortly. I have several quick responses set up that I can send the text or several other status updates if necessary with a touch of a button.
> 
> The mechanics of the UBER phone numbers can seem confusing but it's very straight forward.
> 
> ...


OK - This is good info - I didn't know that the PAX # is the same for all PAX - But answer me this....

Picked up a PAX, decent trip - a few hours later I get pinged for another ride - "Info" tab indicated same Phone # AND the same PAX name - I "arrived" to an incorrect address - No PAX - Pinged again - Same Name & # - Location in the middle of a parking lot.

Pretty sure by now my original PAX was on a plane. Can you explain - Or am I getting spammed somehow ?

Oh and my newbie rating dropped to 4.75 ;-(


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

In my first week, everything that could go wrong did go wrong. To begin with the training did not mention that if you do not turn off the navigation system, the Uber System does not work. . . sooo I gave several free rides and really upset some clients. Now I know how to do that thanks to the great people that responded on the forum. (My rating for the first week was 3.2 which is where you are if the PAX suspects you have a pulse, but aren't sure.)

If I were you I would do 2 things, 1) Get a separate GPS in front of you set up and ready to go; at all times 2) Call the client as soon as you arrive. Don't wait. Confirm the address, check that against the Uber address. If it checks out and all you can see is an empty parking lot, then punch the address into you GPS and use that. Describe your car to the client, tell them your flashers will be on and to call you if they see you. Tell them you are using a supplemental navigation system and will be with them in just a few minutes. Explicitly tell them that they are very important to you and you will move heaven and earth to get to them absolutely as quickly as possible.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

CJC246 said:


> OK - This is good info - I didn't know that the PAX # is the same for all PAX - But answer me this....
> 
> Picked up a PAX, decent trip - a few hours later I get pinged for another ride - "Info" tab indicated same Phone # AND the same PAX name - I "arrived" to an incorrect address - No PAX - Pinged again - Same Name & # - Location in the middle of a parking lot.
> 
> ...


LOL -- Sounds like you got back to back pings from different people with the same name. The number you see in your DRIVER app will be the same number for ALL PAX -- So that is the reason you are seeing the same contact info for every PAX. The names -- I can only assume are the same by coincidence. Did you ever find the rider and confirm it was two different people?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> In my first week, everything that could go wrong did go wrong. To begin with the training did not mention that if you do not turn off the navigation system, the Uber System does not work. . . sooo I gave several free rides and really upset some clients. Now I know how to do that thanks to the great people that responded on the forum. (My rating for the first week was 3.2 which is where you are if the PAX suspects you have a pulse, but aren't sure.)
> 
> If I were you I would do 2 things, 1) Get a separate GPS in front of you set up and ready to go; at all times 2) Call the client as soon as you arrive. Don't wait. Confirm the address, check that against the Uber address. If it checks out and all you can see is an empty parking lot, then punch the address into you GPS and use that. Describe your car to the client, tell them your flashers will be on and to call you if they see you. Tell them you are using a supplemental navigation system and will be with them in just a few minutes. Explicitly tell them that they are very important to you and you will move heaven and earth to get to them absolutely as quickly as possible.


First of all you shouldn't have to describe your car to them. They get your mug-shot and the shot of the front of your car, along with the license plate number. So describing your car isn't at all necessary. I do have a illuminated UBER sign I turn on in the evenings when I'm online. I turn that to FLASH mode and advise the rider to look for my car with the flashing UBER logo in the windshield.

As for the navigation system... I've had zero issues with it working through UBER. I've used both the google maps and waze application -- both directly supported by UBER. I have a built in navigation system in my car but have never used it for UBER.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Does Lyft work the same way always the same passenger number?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

That is what I'm told. I am pending with them while they run background. But I believe that is what my mentor indicated.


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Here's what I do with an incorrect p/u location. First, I have a GPS set up and ready to go, Second, I call the PAX & ask to see what their closest large intersection is, Third - I ask for an address and punch it into my secondary GPS, Then - I tell the PAX, based on my secondary GPS how long it will take for me to get there. THEN, ask if they are still interested in the ride. If YES, then describe your car and tell them you will have your flashers on and will call them when you get to the new address. Not using a secondary GPS is a mistake. It is more of a waste of time if you are 10 miles away from the PAX than using the GPS. Also you're able to give the PAX valuable information as to when you're getting there. DO NOT WAIT. CALL THEM ASAP and leave those flashers on.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> Here's what I do with an incorrect p/u location. First, I have a GPS set up and ready to go, Second, I call the PAX & ask to see what their closest large intersection is, Third - I ask for an address and punch it into my secondary GPS, Then - I tell the PAX, based on my secondary GPS how long it will take for me to get there. THEN, ask if they are still interested in the ride. If YES, then describe your car and tell them you will have your flashers on and will call them when you get to the new address. Not using a secondary GPS is a mistake. It is more of a waste of time if you are 10 miles away from the PAX than using the GPS. Also you're able to give the PAX valuable information as to when you're getting there. DO NOT WAIT. CALL THEM ASAP and leave those flashers on.


as far as driving with Hazard lights on I think depends on the state its ok in Texas but not where I grew up in Florida


----------



## Bob Hunter (Oct 6, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I found the easiest thing to do is to program your UBER rider number into your phone, or in my case I have it in my vehicle address book, and voice command "Call UBER Passenger." When ever I accept a ping, I text that same number a short greeting telling them I am on my way and will be there shortly. I have several quick responses set up that I can send the text or several other status updates if necessary with a touch of a button.
> 
> The mechanics of the UBER phone numbers can seem confusing but it's very straight forward.
> 
> ...


What if the number as in my case doesn't relay txt to rider and auto answers with that number is not in service???. .. have had 3 cancellations like thus because rider fat finger ed the wrong pickup location.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Hunter said:


> What if the number as in my case doesn't relay txt to rider and auto answers with that number is not in service???. .. have had 3 cancellations like thus because rider fat finger ed the wrong pickup location.


wait 5 minutes than cancel


----------

